# Recessed Box for Brick



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

This is from Arlington...maybe you missed it.

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/w...inbox-for-flat-surface-retrofit-construction/


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember someone posted a really good thread of an exterior recessed box install they did with a ton of pictures. Unfortunately I don't remember if it was a brick wall or not... but it might help.

I'll try a search :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> This is from Arlington...maybe you missed it.
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/w...inbox-for-flat-surface-retrofit-construction/



That is what I have now and is too deep for brick to block. I think the back would hit the block before the flange could seat against the brick.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I remember someone posted a really good thread of an exterior recessed box install they did with a ton of pictures. Unfortunately I don't remember if it was a brick wall or not... but it might help.
> 
> I'll try a search :thumbsup:


I remember that, in fact I went back recently and looked at it. It was on a shingle sided house.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> This is from Arlington...maybe you missed it.
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/w...inbox-for-flat-surface-retrofit-construction/





Little-Lectric said:


> That is what I have now and is too deep for brick to block. I think the back would hit the block before the flange could seat against the brick.


Wait, I just looked at some of the product numbers and they were the same as what I have. But I just looked again and saw one that had a metal box and said "new". 
I had just looked at the site where I ordered my others and that one didn't show up. But it looks like it might work. Or at least won't stick out as much as others with a bubble cover.
Thanks K_buz

Now to find where to order them!


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

how about a shallow handy box w/ tapcons to the block


----------

